# Florida White doe crossed with NZ/Cali buck?



## Ariel72 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd like to get a pair of Florida Whites to cross and mix and match with my NZ/ Californian pair.  I would let the FW doe have a couple of purebred litters, to make sure she is fully mature, before crossing her with my big buck.  Has anyone done this with success before?  Is it reasonably safe for the doe?


----------



## ruthless (Apr 23, 2012)

Since FW are supposed to be at maturity 5-6 pounds and NZ can be 10-12, I would be very concerned about the size difference if using the FW doe.    
But I have not done it.


----------



## secuono (Apr 23, 2012)

4lbs HL doe was bred to my 9lbs Cali buck by accident. She had her first litter of 6, all good size, she is fine, 3 kits dead. Other 3 thriving on a foster mom. 
So, possible.


----------



## adorable (Apr 23, 2012)

OF course it is possible. I have done no problem. YOu get better babies with that type of mix breed. More meat to bone ratio


----------



## Ariel72 (Apr 23, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> 4lbs HL doe was bred to my 9lbs Cali buck by accident. She had her first litter of 6, all good size, she is fine, 3 kits dead. Other 3 thriving on a foster mom.
> So, possible.


Why did the three survivors need to go to a foster mom, was the HL doe unable to care for them?


----------



## Ariel72 (Apr 23, 2012)

adorable said:
			
		

> OF course it is possible. I have done no problem. YOu get better babies with that type of mix breed. More meat to bone ratio


Wow, glad to hear that!


----------



## animalmom (Apr 23, 2012)

I think it would be easier on the doe... in a perfect world... if the buck was the Florida White and the doe the larger breed.  You would still get the added gene pool to get a better meat to bone, and at the same time eliminate the worry of the smaller doe having birthing problems.

As I said, in a perfect world and I know sometimes you go with what you have and keep your fingers crossed.

I think your idea of letting the FW have a couple pure breed litters first is a good idea... and then see what happened breeding to a larger buck.

Just not something I would advocate: smaller doe, larger buck.


----------



## secuono (Apr 23, 2012)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was her first litter and I did not want to risk loosing the other 3. She did produce milk and make a nest, but had them on the wire. I brought them back for feeding once a day for 2 weeks, then let the foster mom take over full time. The dead 3 died of cold and exposure, couldn't revive them.


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2012)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> I'd like to get a pair of Florida Whites to cross and mix and match with my NZ/ Californian pair.  I would let the FW doe have a couple of purebred litters, to make sure she is fully mature, before crossing her with my big buck.  Has anyone done this with success before?  Is it reasonably safe for the doe?


If it was me, I would use the Florida White Buck over both the Florida White Doe and the New Zealand/ Californian cross Doe. This way you still get pure Florida Whites and you start your meat cross.

Chris


----------



## terri9630 (Apr 23, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Ariel72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't let her learn with the first litter she can't learn how to take care the next litters.


----------



## Ariel72 (Apr 24, 2012)

Chris said:
			
		

> Ariel72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will do this too.  I just wanted to be able to mix them up in different ways.  

Would the NZ/ Cali/ FW offspring produce well if bred to each other?


----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2012)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a NZ and a Cali pair or do you have a NZ/Cali cross pair?

Chris


----------



## secuono (Apr 24, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true, my does fail the first time and kits die. Next time they raise them with no issues. Never had a 2nd time kindling doe fail.


----------



## Ariel72 (Apr 25, 2012)

Chris said:
			
		

> Ariel72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an NZ/Cali cross pair.


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2012)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, then what you could do is
Breed your FW buck to your NZ/Cali doe then keep the fastest growing/maturing does from this cross then cross them to your NZ/Cali Buck. 

I had two meat lines about 12 years ago, and one was very close to the one your working on. 
The one that was close to yours was a cross of a New Zealand, California, Dutch and a Flemish Giant the other was a New Zealand, Dutch, Champagne D'argent, and Flemish Giant cross. 

Chris


----------



## Ariel72 (Apr 25, 2012)

Great idea...thanx!


----------



## Florida Native (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello all, I'm new to the forum. This exact question is what drew me here. Ariel 72, if you bred the NZ/Cali buck to the FW doe, did you encounter kindling issues?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a FW doe that I breed to my NZW buck and we have never had issues.  I'd have to go out and find my notebook but I believe she has had 6 litters from him.


----------



## pennylove (Jun 2, 2012)

I would err on the side of caution and not breed a doe to a significantly larger buck. It could make labor and delivery very difficult or dangerous. It's not something I've tried with rabbits, but I know breeders of teacup dogs typically breed a larger female to a smaller male for this reason--it's just safer.


----------

